# Hi-Fi?



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Do any other members like hi-fi-I'm not talking about an Alba from Argos but quality seperates and speakers.

I'm asking because I've got a Cambridge Audio A4 SE cd player, C/A A4 Amp and Celestion DL4 S2 speakers and I'm thinking of upgrading and would like some advice on what to upgrade to, should I just buy a better pair of speakers or change everything?


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

i had seperates for years but got fed up with all the mains leads,interconnects(analogue & digital as i was running a dac) and other paraphernalia around the back that i got rid of the lot and bought an arcam solo with the matching alto speakers.

i couldn't be more pleased and i'm sure you give little away in terms of quality with similarly priced kit.

i've recently discovered internet radio and now run a logitech squeezebox touch through the solo.of course arcam now do the solo neo with internet radio capability on board.

hth


----------



## amf (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm not an expert but I know the new model Cambridge Audio amps and cd players get excellent reviews. Maybe stick with the brand but upgrade to newer Azur models.


----------



## amf (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh and I forgot to say, yes, the Celestions are well past their sell-by date. Wharfedale or Mission if you're on a budget. B&W if you're feeling flush.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I have an ancient pair of EL63s in the sitting room, which are lovely, delicate speakers, and some rebuilt Celestion 44's in the dining room. For when I want it loud. And with BASS.

Single man syndrome...

Semi detached house and my sole neighbour turned out to be profoundly deaf when I went round to introduce myself shortly after moving in.


----------



## Faijex (Feb 27, 2011)

chris l said:


> I have an ancient pair of EL63s in the sitting room, which are lovely, delicate speakers, and some rebuilt Celestion 44's in the dining room. For when I want it loud. And with BASS.
> 
> Single man syndrome...
> 
> Semi detached house and my sole neighbour turned out to be profoundly deaf when I went round to introduce myself shortly after moving in.


Is it everything you thought it would be?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

amf said:


> Oh and I forgot to say, yes, the Celestions are well past their sell-by date. Wharfedale or Mission if you're on a budget. B&W if you're feeling flush.


I've been looking at some B&W on the bay, every now and again you see a bit of a bargain when someone specifies collection only-I might wait for some to pop up near to me. I did have a pair of Rogers LS55 floor standing speakers that I sold with a different set up-needless to say I wish I hadn't!


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

I used to be really into HiFi and worked in the trade at one point.

Gone through loads of kit in the past - Marantz, Mission, Linn, Musical Fidelity, Cyrus even a Mark Levinson amp at one point...

All of it gone now though - apart from some B&W speakers and a REL subwoofer that I use in my AV setup with a projector and screen.

As first upgrade from the Cambridge & Celestion gear - I'd be looking at the speakers first tbh.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

A few years ago I upgraded from Technics/Wharfedale gear to my current Arcam/B+W kit. At the time I noticed a big improvement all round in clarity and detail. I've listened to friends more expensive kit and to be honest, unless you are going to spend big bucks on serious kit I'd stick with the amp and CD and upgrade the speakers.

I changed to some QED cable and interconnects and that made more of a difference than I thought it would, even repositioning the old kit and speakers can make an improvement.

Mind you I very rarely listen to it at the moment and when I do its just to play my ipod through it


----------



## amf (Mar 29, 2011)

I notice you're not far from me. When you have a spare few hours pop into Birmingham, you have richer sounds on one side of the street and right opposite you have super-fi. Richer sounds specialise more in budget audio and super-fi have some nice higher end gear. I'm not specifically suggesting you buy anything in particular from either one but seeing and hearing some of the gear in real life might help you make your mind up as to which way you want to go.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Here's my set-up...



















Oh..., I'm sorry I meant to say "Dream Set-up"!! Those horns are a piece of art.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

nice setup! love those horns, amazing to look at... wonder what they wound like?

I have a mostly Arcam/Kef/Rel/M&K setup these days and have had a few sets of Arcam over the years and love their kit, great sound but sadly not budget. I never really felt the Cambridge Audio kit when I demo'd it each time but maybe its better now? a local shop to me here has some and im tempted to go and look, but im more than happy with what i have so probably best to leave it well alone LOL


----------



## Big Dave (Nov 9, 2010)

I have my dream Power amp . A Musical Fidelity A370. Its a monster, weighing in at 40kg. Its over 20 years old and sounds amazing.

185WPC pure class A

Well 2 actually and im running them on Mission 704A Active floorstanders. Over 1m high and have 100w amps built into them to drive the largest of the bass drivers.










Just got them in the car boot and no more


----------

